# Finish these sentences



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1. My in-laws ... i don't have

2. Maybe I should ... tell someone about their actions

3. I love ... cheesecakes

4. People would say that I'm ... shy but nice

5. I don't understand ... why people have to ruin people's feelings

6. When I wake up in the morning ... i hit the snooze alarm

7. I lost ... many people who say they would be my friend

8. Life is full of ... things

9. My past is ... a rollercoster

10. I get annoyed when ... people act like they are cooler than others

11. Parties are ... sometimes cool, but i try to avoid them

12. I wish ... for many things

13. Dogs ... are my allergic

14. Cats ... are my allergic

15. Tomorrow ... is another day 

16. I have a low tolerance ... any type of abuse

17. If I had a million dollars ... i would spend it on myself

18. I'm totally terrified ... of losing my life

19. My spouse ... in the future

20. My life ... is full of me.


COPY AND PASTE BELOW

1. My in-laws ... 

2. Maybe I should ... 

3. I love ... 

4. People would say that I'm ... 

5. I don't understand ... 

6. When I wake up in the morning ... 

7. I lost ... 

8. Life is full of ... 

9. My past is ... 

10. I get annoyed when ... 

11. Parties are ... 

12. I wish ... 

13. Dogs ... 

14. Cats ... 

15. Tomorrow ... 

16. I have a low tolerance ... 

17. If I had a million dollars ... 

18. I'm totally terrified ... 

19. My spouse ... 

20. My life ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. My in-laws ... N/A

2. Maybe I should ... Get out more

3. I love ... Music

4. People would say that I'm ... Quiet and a good listener

5. I don't understand ... This question. 

6. When I wake up in the morning ... I start my pc

7. I lost ... A few hairs in the shower today 

8. Life is full of ... Whips and chains

9. My past is ... Like one long acid flashback

10. I get annoyed when ... I have to come back to reality 

11. Parties are ... Fun

12. I wish ... I could sleep without problems

13. Dogs ... Are cute as long they're someone elses

14. Cats ... Are cute as long they're someone elses

15. Tomorrow ... Is the day I set everything off to do

16. I have a low tolerance ... For stupidity, including my own! :lol

17. If I had a million dollars ... I could afford the mail order bride I've always wanted 

18. I'm totally terrified ... Of my future

19. My spouse ... N/A

20. My life ... Is what I make of it


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

1. My in-laws ... are very nice.

2. Maybe I should ... try a different medication.

3. I love ... cats.

4. People would say that I'm ... kind of weird.

5. I don't understand ... why people are so mean.

6. When I wake up in the morning ... I need coffee.

7. I lost ... my mind a long time ago.

8. Life is full of ... hard decisions.

9. My past is ... painful.

10. I get annoyed when ... I misplace something.

11. Parties are ... worse than getting a root canal.

12. I wish ... I didn't feel so inferior all the time.

13. Dogs ... are okay, but I don't want to own one.

14. Cats ... rule and dogs drool.

15. Tomorrow ... is another day.

16. I have a low tolerance ...for bull****. 

17. If I had a million dollars ... I would buy a nice house.

18. I'm totally terrified ... of losing my loved ones.

19. My spouse ... is the most wonderful guy in the world.

20. My life ... needs more purpose.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

COPY AND PASTE BELOW

1. My in-laws ...I don't have any. 

2. Maybe I should ... try doing something new.

3. I love ... singing.

4. People would say that I'm ... stubborn.

5. I don't understand ... why people get a kick out of belittling other people.

6. When I wake up in the morning ... I feel like **** cos I'm not a morning person.

7. I lost ... my faith for a while last year.

8. Life is full of ... changes - who knows what will happen tomorrow?

9. My past is ... just that I can't change it. 

10. I get annoyed when ... people treat me with disrespect and are rude.

11. Parties are ... too stressful for me.

12. I wish ... I could change myself.

13. Dogs ... are for other people.

14. Cats ... I love very much.

15. Tomorrow ... is a mystery.

16. I have a low tolerance ... rudeness and prejudice.

17. If I had a million dollars ... I would spend it on my family and me!

18. I'm totally terrified ... of being in a crowded area, walking into a crowded room, blushing in front of other people....

19. My spouse ... I don't have one.

20. My life ... is better than last year but there is still plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

1. My in-laws ... N/A

2. Maybe I should ... go do something.

3. I love ... DVDs.

4. People would say that I'm ... a nobody.

5. I don't understand ... why I have to be alone.

6. When I wake up in the morning ... I want delicious icy mocha drinks.

7. I lost ... time. Always losing that.

8. Life is full of ... disappointments.

9. My past is ... gone.

10. I get annoyed when ... no one knows I exist.

11. Parties are ... a waste of time.

12. I wish ... I were a millionaire.

13. Dogs ... are adorable and loving.

14. Cats ... are very cute.

15. Tomorrow ... is a new day.

16. I have a low tolerance ... for loud brash people and ignorance.

17. If I had a million dollars ... I would be set for life.

18. I'm totally terrified ... of being able to handle things when I am truly alone.

19. My spouse ... N/A

20. My life ... could be better.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*1. My in-laws* ... are unknown to me as I can't see into the future.

*2. Maybe I should* ... let myself go and be more open about my quiet/SA personality as opposed to putting on my usual front with people.

*3. I love* ... girls~

*4. People would say that I'm* ... a complicated, private person.

*5. I don't understand* ... why and how people are willing to inflict such horrors on others.

*6. When I wake up in the morning* ... I think to myself, "morning, already?!?!"

*7. I lost* ... my way around 6th grade.

*8. Life is full of* ... annoyingly mundane, but necessary day-to-day activities.

*9. My past is* ... full of memories I've blocked out.

*10. I get annoyed when* ... people flake out or use me only for their own advantage.

*11. Parties are* ... dreadful.

*12. I wish* ... for a $30 million windfall.

*13. Dogs* ... are high maintenance and smelly.

*14. Cats* ... are also high maintenance and smelly.

*15. Tomorrow* ... 's forecast has the first comfortable temperature here in 2-3 weeks!

*16. I have a low tolerance* ... for criminals, particularly those who commit violent crimes against other people.

*17. If I had a million dollars* ... I'd grow it, turn it into $20 million, and put it into non-profit causes.

*18. I'm totally terrified* ... of dying without having lived.

*19. My spouse* ... is hopefully someone I'll meet within the next year or two.

*20. My life* ... is undergoing some much needed construction.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

1. My in-laws ... Don't exist

2. Maybe I should ... take a nap

3. I love ... naps

4. People would say that I'm ... I don't know. Depends on the person.

5. I don't understand ... wars

6. When I wake up in the morning ... I go eat breakfast

7. I lost ... A sneaker a couple months ago. Brooks Addiction size 6. Has anyone seen it?

8. Life is full of ... suprises. Yep. I can do cliches.

9. My past is ... Through with, thankfully.

10. I get annoyed when ... People chew with their mouths open. Huge pet peeve!

11. Parties are ... Something I don't get invited to.

12. I wish ... I were an oscar meyer weiner (sorry. I had to.)

13. Dogs ... Not really a dog person.

14. Cats ... Not really a cat person either.

15. Tomorrow ... I have my 3rd day of school (senior year), then I head straight to work.

16. I have a low tolerance ... For lactose (If I eat it, I feel so bloated- and my nose runs).

17. If I had a million dollars ... I would buy a car and save the rest for the future 

18. I'm totally terrified ... Of rollar coasters. I do not see how people can enjoy them!

19. My spouse ... Doesn't exist (yet).

20. My life ... Is crazy!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

COPY AND PASTE BELOW

1. My in-laws ...are separated

2. Maybe I should ...get a better job

3. I love ...chocolate ice cream

4. People would say that I'm ...sweet 

5. I don't understand ...why people have to get old if they don't want to

6. When I wake up in the morning ...I start picking things up

7. I lost...A lot of fun times with a really good friend when I moved

8. Life is full of ..challenges.

9. My past is ..what made me who I am today.

10. I get annoyed when ...the phone rings and it's not you know who

11. Parties are ...fun if with good friends

12. I wish ...I had more money

13. Dogs ...are nice but I don't have one

14. Cats ...are good for my girls but I wish they'd run away! 

15. Tomorrow ...I have the day off

16. I have a low tolerance ...for people who swear all the time

17. If I had a million dollars ...I'd buy a house, car, boat, and horse.

18. I'm totally terrified ...of talking to authority figures

19. My spouse ...is presently not bothering me

20. My life ...is acceptable
____________


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

1. My in-laws ... arent as ****ing annoying as yours are

2. Maybe I should ... become a serial killer 

3. I love ... public displays of affection

4. People would say that I'm ... an *******

5. I don't understand ... this question

6. When I wake up in the morning ... i drink alot of ice water

7. I lost ... my wallet

8. Life is full of ... ups and downs

9. My past is ... interesting

10. I get annoyed when ... 30 something yr old bitter cat ladies try to take it out on me

11. Parties are ... boring

12. I wish ... it was saturday

13. Dogs ... love em

14. Cats ... theyre ok

15. Tomorrow ... will be grrrreat!

16. I have a low tolerance ... for social drama

17. If I had a million dollars ... id hire a hitman to take out the barenaked ladies 

18. I'm totally terrified ... of poodles 

19. My spouse ... loves to play milk the cow

20. My life ... i hate that movie


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

My in-laws ...were OK

2. Maybe I should ...sing occasionally

3. I love ...my kids

4. People would say that I'm ...serious 

5. I don't understand ...why I waited so long

6. When I wake up in the morning ...I start thinking

7. I lost...I found, I lost again, presently looking

8. Life is full of ..apparent contradictions

9. My past is ..haunting me lately

10. I get annoyed when ...its too late

11. Parties are ...like peanut butter. (something I think I should like)

12. I wish ...I had more time

13. Dogs ...are joy

14. Cats ...a joy also, if a bit entitled 

15. Tomorrow ...will be busy

16. I have a low tolerance ...for public cell phone conversations

17. If I had a million dollars ...I'd pay people to hang up their ****ing cell phones

18. I'm totally terrified ...of dancing in front of people

19. My (ex) spouse ...is less crazy than I sometimes think

20. My life ...is all mine
____________


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1. My in-laws ... are decent folks.

2. Maybe I should ... seek some help for my depression.

3. I love ... my girlfriend.

4. People would say that I'm ... cold and distant.

5. I don't understand ... people who aren't spiritual.

6. When I wake up in the morning ... i have an erection.

7. I lost ... myself, or i haven't found myself yet.

8. Life is full of ... nasty surprises.

9. My past is ... almost forgiven.

10. I get annoyed when ... i get accused of something i didn't do.

11. Parties are ... a huge waste of time.

12. I wish ... i was a better man.

13. Dogs ... make good companions.

14. Cats ... need to die.

15. Tomorrow ... i'm working.

16. I have a low tolerance ... for drunks.

17. If I had a million dollars ... i would buy a cabin miles deep in the woods and live a peaceful life with my girlfriend.

18. I'm totally terrified ... of talking to people.

19. My spouse ... isn't my spouse yet, but i hope this will change soon.

20. My life ... is kinda worth living, i guess.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

1. My in-laws ... are unknown to me, for the time being.

2. Maybe I should ... go out and meet more people.

3. I love ... the smell in the air after a fall rain shower.

4. People would say that I'm ... too quiet.

5. I don't understand ... people.

6. When I wake up in the morning ... I always want to just go back to sleep.

7. I lost ... myself along the way, but will hopefully find myself again.

8. Life is full of ... the unknown.

9. My past is ... not a fairytale.

10. I get annoyed when ... people notice my SA.

11. Parties are ... not for me.

12. I wish ... I was a better me.

13. Dogs ... are cute.

14. Cats ... are curious.

15. Tomorrow ... will be better.

16. I have a low tolerance ... for mean people.

17. If I had a million dollars ... I'd buy a house for myself and take time to find myself.

18. I'm totally terrified ... of life.

19. My spouse ... will probably never be.

20. My life ... bearable, I guess.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

1. My in-laws ... I dont have anymore.

2. Maybe I should ... seek therapy.

3. I love many things about my life and am grateful to have what I have.

4. People would say that I'm complex.

5. I don't understand the mindset of most of the world.

6. When I wake up in the morning *I need COFFEE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

7. I lost my mom recently and its damn near killed me

8. Life is full of so much BS its ridiculous.

9. My past is something I dont dwell on anymore.

10. I get annoyed when things dont go according to plan.

11. Parties are really not for me.

12. I wish I could straighten out my issues.

13. Dogs rule!

14. Cats are kind of jerks.

15. Tomorrow is another day. :b

16. I have a low tolerance for ignorance.

17. If I had a million dollars I would retire.

18. I'm totally terrified of bugs.

19. My spouse is amazing.

20. My life has many great aspects.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My in-laws said maybe I should fall in and say I love that people would say that I'm this but I don't understand for when I wake up in the morning I feel I lost but life is full of bug nuts and my past is bug nutty so I get annoyed when parties are below the belt for I wish dogs and cats would become talkers tomorrow to help for I have a low tolerance if I had a million dollars to say I'm totally terrified of my spouse who is my life for my in-laws said maybe I should fall in and say I love that people would say that I'm this but I don't understand for when I wake up in the morning I feel I lost but life is full of bug nuts and my past is bug nutty so I get annoyed when parties are below the belt for I wish dogs and cats would become talkers tomorrow to help for I have a low tolerance if I had a million dollars to say I'm totally terrified of my spouse who is my life for my in-laws said said maybe I should fall in and say I love that people would say that I'm this but I don't understand for when I wake up in the morning I feel I lost but life is full of bug nuts and my past is bug nutty so I get annoyed when parties are below the belt for I wish dogs and cats would become talkers tomorrow to help for I have a low tolerance if I had a million dollars to say I'm totally terrified of my spouse who is my life for my in-laws said maybe I should fall in and say I love that people would say that I'm this but I don't understand for when I wake up in the morning I feel I lost but life is full of bug nuts and my past is bug nutty so I get annoyed when parties are below the belt for I wish dogs and cats would become talkers tomorrow to help for I have a low tolerance if I had a million dollars to say I'm totally terrified of my spouse who is my life for my in-laws said...


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

1. My in-laws ... are invisible and very, very quiet.

2. Maybe I should ... notify the police.

3. I love ... pillows.

4. People would say that I'm ... as cuddly as a cactus.

5. I don't understand ... math.

6. When I wake up in the morning ... I sometimes run over furniture.

7. I lost ... a lot of things...

8. Life is full of ... carbon.

9. My past is ... history.

10. I get annoyed when ... Rod Blagojevich talks on the radio.

11. Parties are ... unpleasant.

12. I wish ... my wishes would all come true.

13. Dogs ... have horrible breath.

14. Cats ... have OCD.

15. Tomorrow ... is Tuesday.

16. I have a low tolerance ... to many poisons.

17. If I had a million dollars ... I would build a very large wall around my house.

18. I'm totally terrified ... of insects and snakes.

19. My spouse ... is me. Creepy, eh?

20. My life ... is rather dull, as you can tell.


----------

